# blueberry clone



## maineharvest (Jun 22, 2007)

I just bought a blueberry clone a few days ago and I was just wondering who here has grown it before. That thing is rank.  The smell is way stronger than all of my other plants i got growing.  Does it really taste like blueberry and how is the high?  This plant is the most pathetic looking thing ive ever seen but im going to make some killer bud off of it.  It is all stretched and tall and lanky but im going to give this baby some proper care and a lot of love.  Any feedback would be great.   Thanks


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 22, 2007)

Smoked blue qwite a while ago and i did taste like blue but not alot. And the high is ok. HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THE CLONE!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 22, 2007)

i paid fifteen us dollars for it


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Jun 22, 2007)

some dude tried to sell me a clone of purple kush for 80 bucks i was like pshhh yea right!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 22, 2007)

80 bucks is crazy.  i didnt even want to pay 15 but all my friends were buying them so I just had to get one to.  I cant wait to see which one of us comes out with the nicest looking plant.  I got the very last clone so basically i got the runt of the litter.  Everyone before me picked up all the good ones.  My friend got a couple a few days before me and he was telling me how nice and bushy they were and he said they were all really nice looking.  I knew this kid had no idea what  he was talking about but i still bought it.  And he came in the door with this scrawny ugly foot tall plant.  I knew that was going to happen.  I have never seen a plant with a stock this skinny and that stretched before, it was rediculous how crappy this plant was and he told me it looked great. Barely any growth on it at all.  what is wrong with people?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wasn't getting enough light probably. How sure are you that it's a clone? Or blueberry? I'm just saying, if you knew he had no idea?


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 22, 2007)

I just bought some Blueberry seeds. Iv had blueberry befor, and if its real blueberry then year it does smell and taste of berrys and its pretty strong, a good smoke. Get that clone under a good light and see how she does.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 23, 2007)

If it's Dj Shorts Blueberry then yeah it's worth it. It's a sativa leaning strain so i hope you got the room. It tends to stretch and it tends to mutate. Treat it with kindness, and she will reward you


----------



## KADE (Jun 24, 2007)

Blueberry clones look weird as hell... and they have a good fruity taste/smell. It'll grow you some nice bud.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah this clone looks really weird, ive never seen a plant like it.  It doesnt have nodes like all my other plants.  It just has random branches everywhere.  Ive never grown a clone before so maybe thats the way its supossed to be, I dont know.  Its smell is so strong it stunk up my whole car when i brought it home.  It smells way better than my afghani and my ak48.  Cant wait to see the buds this girl gives me


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> i paid fifteen us dollars for it


 
Yea i will never pay 15$ for a clone if i was to buy clone a would buy alot so i can get it for cheap like 5$ a clone. but hey it all good grow it and make it BOOM!!!!
hydro good luck man!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

how is the afgani big yeild if u can show some pics really wanna c how it looks never saw it before only last year when i had 10 seeds only saw the sprouts that is about it they all died


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 24, 2007)

my camara broke and now all i have is this piece of crap camera and it makes the plants look like crap.  I put the afghani into flowering two days ago.  Im praying its a female.  Ill get some pics as soon as I get a new camera.  I have some pics in my grow journal, its called "growing indoors for the first time".  It should be on the second page.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

kool man ill check it, cant wait to see the afgahni.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 24, 2007)

Where/how can you buy clones??

Personal friend, or online...??

I want to buy a clone..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 24, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Where/how can you buy clones??
> 
> Personal friend, or online...??
> 
> I want to buy a clone..


Don't we all.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Where/how can you buy clones??
> 
> Personal friend, or online...??
> 
> I want to buy a clone..


 
*


			
				site rules said:
			
		


9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here
		
Click to expand...

 
Thank you.*


----------



## KADE (Jun 25, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Yea i will never pay 15$ for a clone if i was to buy clone a would buy alot so i can get it for cheap like 5$ a clone. but hey it all good grow it and make it BOOM!!!!
> hydro good luck man!!


 
I'd pay $50 for a clone if it was a crazy strain... just to get around the hassle of ordering/waiting online and then dealing with seeds...

It isn't like if u flowered it right away u wouldn't get more then $50 off it...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 25, 2007)

Best of luck with the clone, sounds like a nice strain


----------



## pussum (Jun 27, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Where/how can you buy clones??
> 
> Personal friend, or online...??
> 
> I want to buy a clone..


 
I'd cease and desist on this one if I were you. Also, maybe read the rules a little closer before you get into trouble.

Just a heads up.

EDIT: NM, someone already got to it.


----------

